# Not News



## Solly (3 August 2009)

I didn't know where to post this, so I thought a "Not News" thread was more appropriate :

*Gals, got a spare $1500 ?*

That will get you a night with the one & only.....Wariwck Capper 

*"Capper forges new career as male escort"*

The whole disturbing story is here;

http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/story/0,28383,25875611-5013560,00.html


----------



## MrBurns (3 August 2009)

*Re: Not News..*

Don't think there'll be too many takers.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 August 2009)

*Re: Not News..*

I'm not a girl, but his knees are buggered and a man without knees is like a bird without wings.

I'd be planning on giving him some nurofen if any of his clients reading this are passing a chemist shop on the night of nights.

Jeez, I'm starting to feel nauseous.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (3 August 2009)

*Re: Not News..*

He's almost a complete vegetable, so I think his knees might be a lesser problem.


----------



## jono1887 (3 August 2009)

LOL


----------



## overit (4 August 2009)

Dont mess with a woman scorned.

Cheating man's genitals super-glued



> *A cheating husband became the victim of a fitting revenge when three women he had been sleeping with super-glued his genitals to his stomach.*
> 
> The Wisconsin man’s wife allegedly choreographed the attack after she discovered he had been cheating with as many as five other women, the Daily Mail reports.
> 
> ...


----------



## jbocker (4 August 2009)

overit said:


> Dont mess with a woman scorned.
> 
> Cheating man's genitals super-glued





What a balls up, looks like he's cocked up badly there ..teaches the prick a lesson.


----------



## Solly (6 August 2009)

*Defrocked pastor sues Christian dating site*

The pastor, who had been drinking at the time, said in April that he deeply regretted his online outburst. 

http://www.thelocal.se/21104/20090804/


----------



## Solly (6 August 2009)

*First woman to be awarded degree in stand-up comedy*

Hannah George was the first female student to take part in the course at Southampton Solent University, the only institution in the world to offer a degree in comedy.

Read more:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1204235/Graduate-gets-laugh-woman-awarded-degree-stand-comedy.html?ITO=1490#ixzz0NL21qCUb


----------



## Solly (6 August 2009)

*A British survey suggests women prefer "real men" with beer bellies and hairy chests to "metrosexuals" with tight shorts and manicures.*

a fifth of those polled said they are attracted to men with "a bit of body odor."...WTF !

http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2009/08/04/Poll-Brits-prefer-real-men-to-metros/UPI-57671249413031/


----------



## overit (6 August 2009)

Now I have thought about gold plating on a lot of things but the world never ceases to amaze. 

Saudi businessman buys $59k solid gold penis enlarger



> *Saudi businessman buys $59k solid gold penis enlarger*
> 
> A SAUDI businessman has purchased what is being described by the Canadian seller as the world's most expensive adult novelty item - a solid 18-carat gold penis enlarger worth nearly $US50,000 ($59,242).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr J (6 August 2009)

Solly said:


> *A British survey suggests women prefer "real men" with beer bellies and hairy chests to "metrosexuals" with tight shorts and manicures.*
> 
> a fifth of those polled said they are attracted to men with "a bit of body odor."...WTF !




Think about liking a partner's scent. The percentage should be far higher, but there's a negative connotation about body odor.


----------



## Buckeroo (6 August 2009)

Mr J said:


> Think about liking a partner's scent. The percentage should be far higher, but there's a negative connotation about body odor.




Yippee....things are looking up for the average Joe Blow (no connection with our administrator)

Cheers


----------



## Mofra (6 August 2009)

One of my recent favourites:

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,25874750-2,00.html?from=public_rss




> ARMED with explosives, two men are heading to Mongolia's desert to find the fabled acid-spitting and lightning-throwing Mongolian death worm.
> 
> The worm- allegedly found in the country's Gobi Desert- has never been documented but locals strongly believe it exists.
> 
> The worm- about 1.5m long- apparently jumps out of the sand and kills people by spitting concentrated acid or shooting lightning from its rectum over long distances.


----------



## Calliope (6 August 2009)

The search for Madeleine McCann has moved to Australia.

They think a dingo might have taken her.


----------



## overit (6 August 2009)

Something for the car enthusiast. Not sure what would happen when the sun hit it but I guess if you got that much money and your sitting inside it, why care!

......

*Recession? What recession?*

So, it seems that this "global recession" has not impacted negatively on everyone.

Check this out!

It's a Mercedes Benz owned by an Abu Dhabi oil billionaire (naturally).
Featuring the newly developed V10 quad turbo with 1,600 horsepower and 2800nm of torque
0-100km/h in less than 2secs, 1/4 mile in 6.89secs running on biofuel.

That is NOT stainless steel people.. It's WHITE GOLD!!


----------



## overit (7 August 2009)

Dont mess with this chick.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 August 2009)

overit said:


> Dont mess with this chick.





WHOA! . you go girl .........


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 August 2009)

Don't mess with this chick either, she has too much public bailout money to spend.

http://www.nypost.com/seven/08052009/gossip/pagesix/goldman_sachs_wives_hate_to_wait_183044.htm

 GOLDMAN Sachs boss Lloyd Blankfein has warned his employees to avoid high-profile spending, as The Post reported -- *but his wife evidently didn't get the memo.*

Laura Blankfein and her friend Susan Friedman, wife of another Goldman honcho, Richard Friedman, caused a huge scene at Super Saturday in the Hamptons last weekend when they arrived at the event before the noon start time and *balked at waiting in line with the other ticket-holders.*

"Their behavior was obnoxious. They were screaming," said one witness. Blankfein said she wouldn't wait with *"people who spend less money than me."* 

Whose money is that? Laura the corporate lawyers.


----------



## overit (12 August 2009)

Man has this guy got some moves. The spinning flips in the gym are unreal. No cables from the ceiling for this guy.

Ninja for Hire. Urban Ninja [Video]


----------



## overit (13 August 2009)

Classic! 




> *Squirrel is surprise star of holiday photo
> *
> Melissa Brandts and her husband were surprised to find a squirrel posing with them in a photo taken on holiday.
> 
> ...


----------



## overit (13 August 2009)

This guy would make a good trader. He must have immaculate patience. 

These miniture sculptures are incredible. They fit into the eye of a needle.


----------



## overit (16 August 2009)

WOW this chick is incredible. I guess you would call her a sand artist. 

Winner of Ukraine “You’ve Got Talent” [Video]


----------



## overit (19 August 2009)

Ballet on a bicycle. Unbelievable chicky babes. 

Crazy Bicycle skills [video]


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2009)

This is some funny ****.


*Man's bottom glued to toilet seat at Cairns Central*
August 24, 2009 
Article from:  News Limited newspapers 

PRANKSTERS glued an elderly man's bottom to a toilet seat in the public loos at a Cairns shopping centre, forcing him to sit tight during a highly embarrassing rescue.

The 70-year-old Cairns man was stuck so fast he had to be taken from the men’s toilets with the toilet seat  still attached, in full view of a gathering crowd of curious Cairns Central. 

He was taken by ambulance to Cairns Base Hospital where it is understood industrial-strength solvents were used to dissolve the glue, Cairns.com.au reports. 

Police said it was the second case of a strong, fast-acting glue being smeared on a seat in the same men’s toilets that day, although in the earlier incident the man had been able to get up before the glue set. 

A Queensland Ambulance Service spokesman yesterday said the elderly man, who did not want to be identified, was "pretty distressed about the whole thing". 

Cairns Police District’s Supt Brent Carter said he was "ropeable" about Saturday's prank and appealed for public help to identify the culprit. 

Read more at Cairns.com.au


----------



## Gordon Gekko (24 August 2009)

kennas said:


> This is some funny ****.
> 
> 
> *Man's bottom glued to toilet seat at Cairns Central*
> ...





You have a very sick sense of humor? 

Id like to put the pricks head in between  the lid and the toilet and slam it down a few times then put him in one of those glass boxes in front of Carins central mall with a big sign that let every local in town know what the prick did.
Then he should be prosucuted to the full extent of the law and his parents slapped upside the head!!

What a wanker!!!

G


----------



## queenslander55 (24 August 2009)

...and you think you are a good operator...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYzAJviXr0Y


----------



## trainspotter (24 August 2009)

Gordon Gekko said:


> You have a very sick sense of humor?
> 
> Id like to put the pricks head in between  the lid and the toilet and slam it down a few times then put him in one of those glass boxes in front of Carins central mall with a big sign that let every local in town know what the prick did.
> Then he should be prosucuted to the full extent of the law and his parents slapped upside the head!!
> ...




Red wine hangover there Gordon? Why not just tell us what you really think?


----------



## Solly (13 September 2009)

*Elton John wants to adopt Ukrainian baby*

British singer Elton John, visiting Ukraine with his AIDS charity foundation, said he wanted to adopt a 14-month-old boy from an orphanage in the east of the country.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/09/13/2684250.htm


----------



## overit (13 September 2009)

Jimmy Kimmel segment caught some interesting local news. "There was a fire at a house in San Diego, and when they got there the firefighters stumbled apon a marajuana farm inside a converted garage...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 September 2009)

kennas said:


> This is some funny ****.
> 
> 
> *Man's bottom glued to toilet seat at Cairns Central*
> ...




This is not an uncommon occurence in Cairns due to the large number of droopy old men from Victoria who have migrated there.

I have it on good authority from the hospital that they see one a week.

gg


----------



## overit (14 September 2009)

Any tennis fans here. Roger Federer between the legs shot against Djokovic in the semi finals of the US open. 

The man is a legend!


----------



## overit (18 September 2009)

Keep plucking that chicken!


----------



## overit (18 September 2009)

Here's the same guy in a previous blooper! 

myFoxNY.****


----------



## overit (23 September 2009)

What a catch by the spunky little ball girl!


----------



## overit (25 September 2009)

I have had 2 of these machines! They are AWESOME! Never tried submarine mode like this though!


----------



## jbocker (26 September 2009)

overit said:


> What a catch by the spunky little ball girl!




That is a bloody good catch!


----------



## overit (28 September 2009)

Now this is one very cool bird! And a good photo capture too! 



> A tiny King bird drives a red tailed hawk away from its nest on a lake in Colorado, USA. The plucky bird sat on the predator's back and pecked its head forcing the bird of prey to look for easier pickings elsewhere


----------



## overit (29 September 2009)

My goodness!  

Never understood how they pick the winners in these things!


----------



## overit (29 September 2009)

This seems like quite a good idea!

The Das Park Hotel at Ottensheim, Austria, has transformed sewer pipes into hotel rooms


----------



## gav (29 September 2009)

overit said:


> My goodness!
> 
> Never understood how they pick the winners in these things!




Put very simply, bodybuilders are judged on the overall quality of their muscular development. Judging is based upon the presentation of Mass, Definition, Proportion, Symmetry, and Stage Presence. 

*Mass:*
The perception of muscular size, has been the foundation for bodybuilding since the beginning of the sport. Yet, mass is only a merit when accompanied by the remaining qualities. 

*Definition:*
Indicates the degree of muscularity brought about by the absence of subcutaneous body fat. Defined muscularity is necessary to fully display the development of the physique. Definition is only of value when it allows massively developed muscles to be displayed. 

*Proportion:*
Implies an even balance of muscular development in comparison to each muscle group. Theoretically, a "strong body part" can be just as detrimental as a "weak body part". Bodybuilders must strive for equal development between all muscle groups. 

*Symmetry:*
A misnomer, is commonly used to depict "proportion" or expressed to indicate an aesthetic quality throughout the physique. Although, in its strictest definition, symmetry denotes equal development of muscularity on both right and left sides of the physique. 

*Stage Presence:*
Includes posing performance and other factors influencing general appearance such as skin tone, grooming, charisma, and poise. Effective stage presentation is essential to display the physique to its maximum potential. 

Bodybuilding competitions are usually broken down into 3 rounds: Symmetry round, Muscularity round, and the Routine round.  During these rounds judges judge the bodybuilders physiques according to the above criteria.

*Please note, this is just a very simplified explanation.  Some bodybuilding federations have judging criteria over 10 pages long! 

This year's Mr Olympia was one of the most interesting to watch in a long time! (I watched it streaming live).  Jay Cutler was definitely the stand out winner.  He's a great guy too, I met him a couple of years ago.


----------



## Mr J (29 September 2009)

Impressive physique, but can he wipe his butt? :


----------



## overit (29 September 2009)

gav said:


> Put very simply, bodybuilders are judged on the overall quality of their muscular development. Judging is based upon the presentation of Mass, Definition, Proportion, Symmetry, and Stage Presence.




Yeah I realise most of that, just to my untrained eye the winner doesnt always turn out the way I thought. Prime example was Schwarzenegger. Although I had great admiration for him sometimes I just wondered whether the hype was justified. Each to their own I guess.


----------



## gav (29 September 2009)

overit said:


> Yeah I realise most of that, just to my untrained eye the winner doesnt always turn out the way I thought. Prime example was Schwarzenegger. Although I had great admiration for him sometimes I just wondered whether the hype was justified. Each to their own I guess.




There is A LOT of politics in bodybuilding, and Arnie used this to his benefit.  He definitely should not have won the Olympia in 1980.  Unfortunately, reputation and sponsors have played a massive role in bodybuilding for a very long time.  Being American seems to be an advantage lately too.  For quite some time it seemed that you wouldn't win even if you looked slightly better than last years winner.  It was as if the previous years winner was given a head start on the score card...

I think it has improved over the past few years, but no doubt being sponsored by Muscle-tech/BSN helps too..


----------



## overit (2 October 2009)

Public service announcement from a drunk guy! :bier:


----------



## overit (4 October 2009)

This is a pretty cool clip of some amazing street soccer shots! Dont know how he did it but it is really well done!

http://www.wimp.com/shotssoccer/

[VIDEO]


----------



## Chris45 (4 October 2009)

overit said:


> Don't know how he did it but it is really well done!



Absolutely incredible!!! It all looks pretty genuine but it can't be real ... can it??? 

I thought some of those basketball videos you see are amazing but this takes the prize.


----------



## overit (4 October 2009)

Yeah I am not sure either but he does initially strike the ball well so he is at least no mug. Not sure who he is.

Remember this clip. It is a fake. It is very cool too. Shows you what they can do with computers these days!


----------



## overit (6 October 2009)

Mmmmmm! 

Craz-E Burger: bacon, beef and cheese on a donut.







> Donut bacon burger stops traffic, hearts
> 
> A greasy bacon-covered beef burger that uses a honey-glazed donut for a bun has become the runaway hit of a US food fair.
> 
> ...


----------



## overit (7 October 2009)

Melting steel with solar power


----------



## overit (8 October 2009)

I wonder if they have a law that covers this!!! 








> Udder farce: Belgian farmers squirt riot police with VERY fresh milk in protests against EU prices
> 
> By Dennis Newson
> Last updated at 3:39 PM on 06th October 2009
> ...


----------



## overit (9 October 2009)

The deep sea is one crazy freak show!


----------



## overit (10 October 2009)

No thread on the tsunami so I will post it here with all my other stuff. Incredible power! If you were in the wrong place at the wrong time you wouldnt have a hope!

............

The FBI has released dramatic footage recorded on September 29th as a tsunami struck American Samoa. The video was recorded at the FBI office in Pago Pago as the water rushed through the parking lot tossing cars and trucks. (Oct. 9)


----------



## overit (11 October 2009)

For those with a dirty mind! LOL! 

STUFF YOU NEVER NOTICED AS CHILD


----------



## overit (12 October 2009)

Lateral thinking 101!


----------



## overit (13 October 2009)

Incredible pictures! Incredible nature in action! Look at this photo carefully. It is a maze of different species on the hunt.

More of his pictures! Jason-Heller's photostream







> A PHOTOGRAPHER has captured an epic underwater food fight between sharks, whales, seals, dolphins and gannets.
> 
> Jason Heller witnessed the fearsome predators off the Wild Coast of South Africa during the Sardine Run.
> 
> ...


----------



## gav (13 October 2009)

With that many hungry animals around you, wouldn't you be worried they'd consider eating you?


----------



## overit (13 October 2009)

gav said:


> With that many hungry animals around you, wouldn't you be worried they'd consider eating you?




I was wondering why the sharks didnt attack the birds. I guess they have their preferences. Amazing pics. Nice slide show of them here at the telegraph. Awesome pictures!


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2009)

Purchasing

The  maths on the Paul McCartney-Heather Mills divorce is as follows: 

After 5 years of marriage, he paid her $49  million. 
Assuming he had sex every night during their 5 year relationship it ended up costing him $26,849 per time. 

This is Heather........  below left

Leasing 

On  the other hand, New York Governor Elliot  Spitzer's hooker, Kristen, an absolute stunner charges  $4,000 per night.  

This  is Kristen......below right

Had  Paul  McCartney "employed" Kristen for 5 years,  he would have paid $7.3 million in total, for sex every  night for 5 years: A  $41.7 million savings. 


Value-added  benefits are: 
?    a  22 year old  
?     no  begging 
?     no  coaxing 
?    never  a headache 
?    happily  agrees to all requests 
?    no complaining 
?    no  honey-do lists 


Best  of all, she leaves , and comes back when asked. All at 1/7th the cost and no legal fees. 

Sometimes leasing just makes more  sense.


----------



## Mr J (13 October 2009)

> Kristen, *an absolute stunner* charges $4,000 per night.




Sorry mate, but this is like calling a monaro a supercar. You've managed to choose her best photo, and any fit, tanned girl with sunnies looks great. $4k a night, what has the world come to?


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2009)

Mr J said:


> Sorry mate, but this is like calling a monaro a supercar. You've managed to choose her best photo, and any fit, tanned girl with sunnies looks great. $4k a night, what has the world come to?




You cant really judge the worth of a supercar untill you drive it


----------



## gav (15 October 2009)

My good friend and work colleague, Tim Martin, appeared on the Today Show this morning. Tim is the reigning Natural Mr Olympia, and will be making his Pro Debut this weekend.

http://video.msn.com/video.aspx?mkt=en-AU&brand=ninemsn&vid=fdacef65-c55a-42da-a5ec-5748702d4537


----------



## overit (15 October 2009)

Nice one Gav. You natural guys look much healthier.

Check this video out. A dude gets trapped under an avalanche and it is captured by his head cam. It is INTENSE listening to the guy breathing. 




> Amazing footage shows skier buried in avalanche
> 
> DRAMATIC footage showing the terrifying moment a skier was buried in an Alaskan avalanche has been posted on the internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## overit (16 October 2009)

WOW!  Mind boggling chain of events!




> CCTV footage of baby's miracle escape after train slammed into pram at Ashburton station released
> 
> #  October 16, 2009  3:48PM
> 
> ...


----------



## overit (17 October 2009)

The look on the parrots face... PRICELESS!!! 

Stephen Fry and a wildlife photographer!


----------



## gav (17 October 2009)

LOL!  At the start of that video I thought "How cute, I want one of those parrots..." 

But I've changed my mind!


----------



## overit (19 October 2009)

My goodness!  I started throwing dollar bills at my computer out of habit!


----------



## overit (19 October 2009)

This guy has some crazy skills. Backflipping, spinning, cart wheeling and bouncing all over the place! With a 1000years of training I still would not be able to do half of it.


----------



## gav (19 October 2009)

overit said:


> This guy has some crazy skills. Backflipping, spinning, cart wheeling and bouncing all over the place! With a 1000years of training I still would not be able to do half of it.




Crazy! 

I wonder what made him start doing this... Did he wake up one morning and think "hmmm, I wanna do back flips off buildings"?


----------



## overit (19 October 2009)

gav said:


> Crazy!
> 
> I wonder what made him start doing this... Did he wake up one morning and think "hmmm, I wanna do back flips off buildings"?




This is a bio I found of Damien Walters.

More of his clips at his youtube page.



> Damien Gareth Walters(born April 6, 1982), from Derby, United Kingdom is a professional stuntman, gymnastics coach and free runner.
> 
> He has competed for Great Britain in tumbling, and at his peak, was ranked 4th in the world, winning the European and world championships with the team.. He said his first move was a frontflip on his grass when he was 4 or 5, which he subsequently failed, and so his mother took him to train in gymnastics. He has had over 20 years training experience, and currently trains for about 3-4 hours each day.
> 
> Damien's tumbling and gymnastics skills mean that many free running moves come naturally to him, and he was first noticed in the community after releasing his 2007 showreel, which featured many free running inspired moves. This video got him scouted by Jackie Chan's stunt agent, and he has now given up on gymnastics to persue a career being a stuntman, where he is a part of a core group of stuntmen who work for Brad Allan, the first non-asian member of Jackie Chan's stunt team.




This sort of stuff is quite fascinating to me. I am about as flexible as a lamp post so couldnt see myself doing it in a million years but it is quite incredible to watch. It seems to be a growing fad overseas and there are some crazy vids out there. Check out Parkour and Free Running. You'll notice it appearing in quite a few films. Quite incredible what the human body can achieve but it must be a killer on your joints. The video on the bottom of the first page of this thread "ninja for hire" is the same stuff. Crazy skills.


----------



## overit (20 October 2009)

Would be good to see the big man get serious with his cricket! With those fast twitch muscles he should be able to send down some serious  thunderbolts!




> Usain Bolt shows off his cricket skills during charity match
> 
> From correspondents in Kingston, Jamaica
> October 20, 2009
> ...


----------



## overit (21 October 2009)

> Commuter's mad dash to escape runaway bus
> 
> October 21, 2009 07:45am
> 
> ...


----------



## overit (21 October 2009)

Awww! 



> This woman in the video found this lion injured in the forest ready to die.
> 
> She took the lion with her and nursed the lion back to health. When the lion was better, she made arrangements with a zoo to take the lion and give it a new and happy home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tink (22 October 2009)

Yeah I remember seeing that on TV. It is beautiful 

Reminds me of *Christian the Lion* which was a similar story.


----------



## gav (22 October 2009)

overit said:


> Would be good to see the big man get serious with his cricket! With those fast twitch muscles he should be able to send down some serious  thunderbolts!




How can one person have so much talent?!  Makes me sick...


----------



## overit (23 October 2009)

I was thinking this guy was pretty cool! That first leap and to keep it going is pretty good!


Then I came across this guy!  I remember the cuts, bruisers and nut clangers from just jumping over logs as a youngster. This guys must have had some crazy stacks learning these tricks!


----------



## overit (26 October 2009)

A few base jump vids. 

The first base jumper whacks into a few tree's! LOL!

This is very cool. Base jumping off a waterfall with an extreme late pull.


This is very very cool! Base jumping with wing suits! AWESOME!


----------



## overit (28 October 2009)

Vijay Singh hole in one. Gives us mug golfers something to aim for. The Ball skips along the water and does a loop on the green. It was a pratice round apparently but no less impressive.

Another Angle from behind the golfer.


----------



## MrBurns (28 October 2009)

overit said:


> Vijay Singh hole in one. Gives us mug golfers something to aim for. The Ball skips along the water and does a loop on the green. It was a pratice round apparently but no less impressive.
> 
> Another Angle from behind the golfer.





I've had a hole in one, a lot better then that one too.


----------



## overit (28 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I've had a hole in one, a lot better then that one too.




Nice one! Was it a sweetly struck shot or was it a trickster like Vijay's.

My old boss got one. Rolled along the ground the whole way and went straight in. He also got a hatrick in cricket too. He was a shocking sportsman  but had the luck it seems.


----------



## MrBurns (28 October 2009)

overit said:


> Nice one! Was it a sweetly struck shot or was it a trickster like Vijay's.
> 
> My old boss got one. Rolled along the ground the whole way and went straight in. He also got a hatrick in cricket too. He was a shocking sportsman  but had the luck it seems.




Bounced 2 or 3 times and straight in, I love telling the low handicapers, they are good but most have never done it.

Also had a hatrick playing for my school many years ago.


----------



## overit (29 October 2009)

Practical guide to spotting fake boobs 

.


> Practical guide to spotting fake boobs
> 
> Fake and proud ... Audrina Partridge. Source: The Daily Telegraph
> 
> ...


----------



## overit (29 October 2009)

This is unbelievable. I wonder if they eat people?  

I've seen pics before but this vid is incredible. Especially when the baby crabs are on the march.



> Red crabs march across Christmas Island
> 
> Christmas Island is a busy place at the moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## overit (30 October 2009)

LOL @ Arnie! Still a superstar! Read the letters down the left hand side! 









> California governor Arnold Schwarzenegger becomes the Swearminator as he turns down legislation
> 
> Terminator star Arnold Schwarzenegger has come under fire after apparently concealing an obscene message in a letter to a political opponent.
> 
> ...


----------



## overit (30 October 2009)

Skiing + Gliding + big $%@#@ Mountain + crazy dude with video camera =


----------



## overit (1 November 2009)

You have to becareful of those atheists! : Dont let the bad cartoon put you off its quite witty! 




> Here are Ray and Kent again with another Special Investigation, using all the available information to draw reasonable conclusions about what it means to not believe in their specific deity.
> 
> Months and months ago I read on Pharyngula a letter sent to the editor of a newspaper that read almost verbatim to Ray and Kent's conversation here. It was stunning that even if it's only the hardest-core fundamentalists, that anyone can presume that they know anything about a person simply by their lack of belief in something that is so devoid of supporting evidence. In fact, in making this one I based the early script around that letter and let it build up from there.
> I lost the url, but kind user CousinoMacul sent me the link.


----------



## Chris45 (1 November 2009)

Tomorrow's Four Corners should be interesting!

http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/content/2009/s2728975.htm



> *Facing Dennis Ferguson*
> Reporter: Liz Jackson
> Broadcast: 02/11/2009
> 
> ...


----------



## oztrades (1 November 2009)

this gives me a whole new perspective...

http://www.news.com.au/business/money/story/0,28323,26288552-5017313,00.html

and this...

http://www.news.com.au/business/story/0,27753,26289126-462,00.html


----------



## overit (4 November 2009)

> In Russia, an out of control fork-lift driver has given a new meaning to drink driving. Video featured by http://skandalim.ru suggests lost control of his vehicle, and slammed into stock shelves holding thousands of bottles of Cognac and vodka. The chain reaction soon left him very much under the influence of drink. The accident will leave the alcohol retailer with a nasty financial hangover. It's estimated over 150 thousands dollars worth of stock was downed.


----------



## jbocker (5 November 2009)

overit said:


> _"In Russia, an out of control fork-lift driver...."_
> Since the report is making pun of it.
> The forklift driver was T. Keelor-Slamma. The boss was I. M. Pistov. The new forklift driver is R. Sliquor.


----------



## overit (11 November 2009)

Man this chick is plastered. Close call. 




> Nov 10 - A drunken woman from Boston in the United States has had a lucky escape after falling onto tracks as a train pulled into the station.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 November 2009)

overit said:


> Man this chick is plastered. Close call.



One lucky lady and I hope everything is back on track for her.


----------



## overit (19 November 2009)

This is AWESOME on so many different levels! 




> Paul Nicklen describes his most amazing experience as a National Geographic photographer - coming face-to-face with one of Antarctica's most vicious predators.


----------



## overit (20 November 2009)

> Meteor lights up early morning sky, alarms Utahns
> November 18th, 2009 @ 10:08pm
> 
> SALT LAKE CITY -- A fast-moving meteor lit up the night skies over most of Utah just after midnight Wednesday. Moments later, the phones lit up at KSL as people across the state called to tell us what they saw and ask what it was.
> ...


----------



## overit (22 November 2009)

Radio Controlled Airplane aerobatics. This is some crazy skillz!

Just after the 2min mark he stands it upright stationary somehow and flies it backwards! 



> RCU Event Coverage - TNT's ETOC 2009
> 
> First held in 2004 ETOC (Electric Tournament of Champions) has quickly become the premier event for indoor airplane aerobatics. In 2008 the ETOC raised the bar to the level of being the greatest indoor electric contest held. An this year will not only continue, but promises to get better ETOC is the Granddaddy of all electric events and sets the standards for all other electric events to follow. This year the ETOC invited 16 of the world's best pilots (sweet sixteen) to compete to be the "Best of the Best" as only the ETOC can determine. So sit back and get ready for some of the best indoor flying in the world.


----------



## overit (26 November 2009)

These meteors are quite interesting. Nice fireball from this one!



> Meteor 'lights up the South African sky'
> 09:30 AEST Thu Nov 26 2009
> 
> A meteor that crashed in South Africa lit up the sky but despite the stunning event being caught on camera, astronomers can't find where it landed.
> ...


----------



## overit (30 November 2009)

I am moving to Darwin at the end of this week. I have always been a keen follower of the NT news. There is always something odd going on! Cant wait to see what the wet season can dish up. 







> 500kg cow rescued from sea
> 
> ALYSSA BETTS
> 
> ...


----------



## gav (11 January 2010)

*Man's penis cut free with grinder*

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/991798/mans-penis-cut-free-with-grinder

"A British man got his penis stuck so firmly in a steel pipe it had to be cut free with a metal grinder.

The man, aged in his 40s, waited nervously for 30 minutes as seven firefighters help cut him free from the pipe in Southampton on Tuesday, The Sun newspaper reports.

Earlier attempts to free the man failed because the pipe had restricted his blood flow and left him in a state of arousal, a spokesman for the Hampshire Fire and Rescue Service said.

"It was a very delicate operation that required a very steady hand and the crew was worried about things getting too hot during the cutting,” he was quoted as saying.

"It's certainly an unusual call-out and I'm sure the man won't be getting into that situation again."

The man was taken to Southampton General Hospital with bruising and swelling but was otherwise fine.

He did not say how he became stuck in the pipe."


----------



## jbocker (12 January 2010)

gav said:


> *Man's penis cut free with grinder*
> 
> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/991798/mans-penis-cut-free-with-grinder
> 
> ...




Hmm just a Stupid W#nker having a pipe dream.

It took SEVEN firefighters! One cutting and the others laughing their heads off. Didnt one of them take a camera??


----------



## overit (29 June 2010)

There is some funny people working at the NT news department. The local cartoonists is very good and they are always making great play with their news headlines. One from today after a few boats of american sailors have turned up to port.



> *Seamen ahoy - US boys meet NT girls*
> 
> ALYSSA BETTS
> 
> ...


----------



## overit (29 June 2010)

> Texas woman 'unable to gain weight'
> 
> A 21-year-old Texas woman whose medical condition prevents her from putting on any weight is forced to eat every 15 minutes to survive.
> 
> Lizzie Velasquez consumes between 5000 to 8000 calories every day yet still only weighs in at 25kg, UK newspaper the Telegraph reports.


----------



## overit (21 July 2010)

Should work on those Kevin 07 stickers too!


----------



## overit (21 July 2010)

Amateurs!  

*BP photoshops fake photo of crisis command center, posts on main BP site *


----------



## overit (28 July 2010)

I thought this was hilarious. Mystery fat man keeps popping up on news broadcasts. 

Watch the video. 

Tons of photos here.









> *British news pest gains cult following*
> 
> A British man has a cult following after managing to gatecrash live television crosses on four different stations in a variety of locations.
> 
> ...


----------



## overit (4 August 2010)

America's Got Talent Arc Attack Audition


----------



## Solly (25 September 2010)

Townsville: A DRUNK man threatened a taxi driver with a bottle of alcohol 
before stealing his Toyota Prius and launching a police chase across the city last night.

http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.au/article/2010/09/25/172955_news.html

How pissed have you got to be to carjack a Prius ?

GG got any inside goss on this one ?

I hear he got a bit out of shape along Thuringowa Drive before ending up in the bush at Northshore. 

Hope he wasn't a regular at the Ross River :


----------

